# questions



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

I can answer the scope and stabilizer question. Yes open class is the only class that you could shoot in.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

The only 600 round I know is a double 300 indoor round. NFAA field round is 560 and a FITA Field round is a 432. So this must be an indoor round. If it is a NFAA tournament then you will compete in the Freestyle class if you shoot with a release. If you shoot with your fingers, then it is Freestyle limited. FITA has compound with release and without. 
FITA has a 60# weight limit and a 23/64 size limit on arrows. NFAA has no weight limit and a 27/64 limit on arrow size untill Easton produces a larger size arrow. NFAA and FITA has never enforced a speed rule even though the NFAA had a 280 fps speed limit. NFAA changes rules so often that it is difficult to keep up but I have never seen this enforced even at Nationals.
I never concidered an indoor round as a field round, so if this is a field round which is shot in the field please let me know as I thought I had shot every round posible in the 50+ years I have been competing in. If this is a NFAA indoor blue face round, then you will shoot two 300 rounds for a posible score of 600.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

NFAA max speed is 300 fps (+3%).


----------



## juststartin08 (Jun 20, 2008)

thank you for the answers. Like I said when it comes to all the different organizations and stuff I get confused. The only two shoots that I have been able to find near me are listed as outdoor shoots. For one it says "target shoot (600 round)" and the other one is listed as 28 target field shoot. If one or both of these are nowhere near what I was asking about I'm sorry, I really haven't got a clue about anything besides 3d. Thanks again


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

American 600 Round
122 cm FITA target
4 ends of 5 arrows at 60 yards
4 ends of 5 arrows at 50 yards
4 ends of 5 arrows at 40 yards


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

pragmatic correct on 600 round. 60 arrows total (10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1 scoring). American 900 is 5 ends of 6 arrows each distance = 900 round, 90 arrows total (same scoring as 600). Field is 14 targets at various distances from like 10 thru 80 yds. x 2 with 4 arrows at each target. 4 x 28= 112 shots total = 560 possible (5-4-3 scoring). outdoor hunter is similar except odd yardages 4 x 28=112 shots = 560 possible (5-4-3 scoring). Lots more arrows shot compared to most 3-ds of 40 total. NFAA outdoor animal round is 28 various animals/birds shot at mostly odd yardages. You shoot one 1, if a miss you move closer & shoot a 2nd & if a miss you move closer & get a 3rd shot. Each time you move up your score will be less than if you hit & score with the 1st.
I've always liked Field the best of anything & my personal opinion is it separates the men from the boys. I know it may seem confusing but once you do it, it's pretty simple. Don't get me wrong, you have some tough 3-d & top notch archers in 3-d for sure that I'm sure can pound the dickens out of a field course.
Photos show Hunter, Field, Animal & 600/900 targets. Basically your Bow (compound, recurve, longbow) type sight (fixed pin hunting or target with scope) length of stabilizer & if your a finger or release shooter will determine your class Plus age group for kids & seniors.
If you shoot fixed hunting pins (max 5), release aid, 12" stabilizer & under age 50 you'd be Bowhunter Men Freestyle (BHMFS) & if you did it with fingers it would be Bowhunter freestyle limited (BHMFSL). If you've got all the target gadgets, scope, long stabilizer, release ect you'd be Freestyle unlimited Men.
It's not near as confusing as it sounds. If your like me, you WILL really enjoy the field & the people are just as much fun as any 3-ders.
NFAA web page should be able to cover your questions


----------



## juststartin08 (Jun 20, 2008)

Thank you very much. That make it alot less nerve racking


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Learn something everyday. On outdoor target shoots I have shot 900 rounds (both meters and yards). 1440 rounds (90, 70, 50, 30 meters). 50 meter rounds (new FITA round for compounds). 1200 Canadian rounds (70, 60, 50, 40 meters). But had never heard of a 600 round. 
NFAA changes rules as often as most people change socks. I had found the speed rule in my NFAA handbook and it said 280 fps, but the book is a couple of years old. It also said 80# limit on bows but I am sure that that has changed also. Now I'll have to see if I can find a 600 round somewhere to try.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

The 600 round is shot on a 92 cm target face. This is the round shot at the D Classic in Yankton SD. Two rounds are shot and if a person has shot perfect scores in Vegas and the indoor nationals and also shoots perfect score for these two rounds he wins a million dollars. No one has ever shot the two perfect 600 rounds necessary to do it. The 600 round is tough. Its also a lot of fun. You start shooting at 40 yards. After you shoot your 20 arrows at this distance, the targets are moved back to 50 yards, then 60.

The field round will be 28 targets from 20 feet to 80 yards, 4 arrows at each target. The distances you will need settings for are 20',25' 30',35', 15 yards, 20 yards and so on at every five yards out to 70 yards, then 80 yards. Be warned, practice those close shots.

From the sounds of your equipment, if you use a release, you will be in the Freestyle division.

You will love both rounds.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

huteson2us2 said:


> Learn something everyday. On outdoor target shoots I have shot 900 rounds (both meters and yards). 1440 rounds (90, 70, 50, 30 meters). 50 meter rounds (new FITA round for compounds). 1200 Canadian rounds (70, 60, 50, 40 meters). But had never heard of a 600 round.
> NFAA changes rules as often as most people change socks. I had found the speed rule in my NFAA handbook and it said 280 fps, but the book is a couple of years old. It also said 80# limit on bows but I am sure that that has changed also. Now I'll have to see if I can find a 600 round somewhere to try.


The speed limit was increased from 280 fps to 300 fps a few years ago. The 80 pound limit is still in effect. You can download the current NFAA Constitution and Bylaws (which includes the equipment and shooting rules) from the NFAA website here: https://www.nfaausa.com/documents. You want the document named 2014/2015 NFAA Constitution & By-Laws. 

I love the .pdf version downloaded because it is so easy to search in - better than just using an index or table of contents.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

600 & 900 rounds you start at 60 yds. & move up, not back. 60-50-40. Regardless of the round, anything outdoor is lot's of fun. I shot my 1st Field Nationals this year & defiantly planning on Mechanicsburg, Pa. in 2015. 5 days shooting (2, 28 Field, 2, 28 hunter & 1, 28 animal).. The NFAA National TARGET is supposed to be earlier date than the Oct. of this year & if so, I hope to make that one also. 2 days shooting. Our State Field Championships is 14 Field, 14 Hunter & 14 Animal in 1 day.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

We're both correct. The 600 target round is shot just like the 900 round and the Classic 600 target round is shot at the closest distance first.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

never knew of the classic 600.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> American 600 Round
> 122 cm FITA target
> 4 ends of 5 arrows at 60 yards
> 4 ends of 5 arrows at 50 yards
> 4 ends of 5 arrows at 40 yards


Correct, this is simply the "900 round" shortened up to only 60 arrows instead of 90 arrows, and 5 arrows per end instead of 6.

However it is a "target" round; not a field round.

field14


----------



## 2little2late (Dec 25, 2006)

I would like to see more clubs have American 900 rounds and on a regular basis. 

If you haven't tried it you don't know what you're missing as its a very relaxing round for casual archers. With a nice big 122 cm target face and moderate distances you can even get by with your deer hunting bow to start. No need to spend a boat load of money on specialized equipment right off the bat. And, the game is still challenging enough for intermediate through elite archers chasing that elusive clean game.


----------



## juststartin08 (Jun 20, 2008)

Sounds like it's gonna be alot of fun. Only got a few more months to practice. Thanks ks for all the information


----------

